# Ranger crew



## Ipullhondasout (Dec 25, 2012)

Looking to get an 800 crew. Wondering if I should watch out for anything. Anyone ever run bi/tri claws one one? Thanks and merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

New ones are pretty solid.


----------

